# Ford C-MAX Energi PHEV takes aim at the Prius Plug-in



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

My Dad wants to get this car. 20 miles will be enough to get him around my hometown most days.

It should be interesting. I am in a race to get my truck converted before it comes out in Michigan though.


----------

